# cub cadet 102



## harry

I have a cub cadet 102 with the kohler k241as engine in it. After running a well it sputters and stalls and wont start. thought maybe it was the coil and condenser so i change them but is still doing it . any suggestion on were to look next. i like the tractor and want to keep so any imput would be appreciated thank you


----------



## MikesRJ

A questions for further troubleshooting. When it won't re-start, does it have spark? If so suspect fuel problem, if not look into electrical issue.

1) Check Spark: Remove plug and ground threaded end to engine and turn the engine over. The spark should be able to be seen (and heard as a "snap" when doing so). If spark looks good, suspect fuel issue. If no-spark look into electrical issue.

These two manuals may help you out:
Kohler K241 Service Manual 

Kohler Electrical Service Manual


----------



## dyt4000

Also, check the vent hole in your gas cap and make sure it is not plugged up.


----------



## captchas

yes check the fuel cap and see if it vents. also check to see if the fuel shut off on the glass bowl is open all the way. and if the metal fuel lines are clear.

getting more into the machine.make sure the carb float is properly set as to drop. to high it will not fully open the needle and run out of gas. to low flood. that k241 has adjustable valves, do a valve adjustment setting them to the lower end of the scale so the auto compression release works properly. also did you change the points with the condenser?

good luck as that machine is a beast,even more of one if it has a spliter gear on the trans .
i should know as i have one with and one with out the spliter gear.


----------



## IH farm boy

hey one additonal thing if you loose spark when its hot check your points gap it might be to close and when it warms up they might not be closing , i usally use a match book cover


----------

